# Equalizer 4 Point



## mudrockatc (Sep 23, 2014)

Hello folks,
Need some expertise from fellow outbackers. The DW and I just purchased a 2014 316RL, haven't even towed it home from the dealer yet, need to prepare a spot in the yard. My TV is a 2014 Ram 2500, 6.4 hemi, crew cab, factory towing, built in brake controller, 373 gears, max tow 12550, GCVW 19500. The 316RL is listed at a dry weight of about 7500LB, which I realize may or may not be accurate, with a GVW of 9000. The part I find confusing is tongue weight, which according to the 2014 Keystone outback brochure 316RL is 980lb. Every single "dealer add" I read states the tongue weight at 880lbs. The Ram also has a class V hitch, I have every confidence in the TV with said trailer, but am unsure about hitch I have acquired. A dear friend has a equalizer 4 point 1000#/10000# hitch, almost new, towed with it twice before he went to a Hensley. He is willing to almost "give it" to me. I had to buy a different shank, as he had it on a half ton ford, and I needed a longer shank, as the 3/4 Ram sits quite a bit higher. I am fine with the equalizer 10000 total weight, but am not sure the 1000lb bars will be enough. Several people have told me with the heavy duty Ram, this hitch will be enough. I have had several motorhomes, but this is first time towing fairly large TT. Any thoughts?
Many Thanks,
Dave & Ging


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Just for piece of mind I would get bigger bars, I have 1000# bars for my 21rs with a hitch weight of 500+/-.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

The tongue weight on your 316RL will be likely be in the ballpark of 1200#'s after full LP tanks, batteries, and other gear. You have plenty of truck to comfortably tow your camper, but you may still want to consider 1200# bars so your towing experience will remain comfortable. Enjoy your new Outback!


----------



## mudrockatc (Sep 23, 2014)

Todd&Regan said:


> The tongue weight on your 316RL will be likely be in the ballpark of 1200#'s after full LP tanks, batteries, and other gear. You have plenty of truck to comfortably tow your camper, but you may still want to consider 1200# bars so your towing experience will remain comfortable. Enjoy your new Outback!


----------



## mudrockatc (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks guys, kinda my thought too, it's unfortunate, had a great deal going. This means new hitch head and bars, as they are not interchangeable.
Thanks again! 
Dave & Ging


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Have you tried flipping the hictch head, I went from a 1/2 ton to a 3/4 ton GMC and just flipped the hitch and it works fine. give it a try before you give up.


----------

